# Program review



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 4, 2020)

Edit: Well I suppose after I do some off season work I’ll give this program a run and do a mock meet after seeing as how I don’t have Another competition planned for this year. I’ll just give a review of what I thought about this program and how well it worked for me.

I’m ready to start my next meso cycle next week. I’m gonna follow this generalized intermediate training program from Mike Tuchscherer and RTS. talking with the kid who blew me away in the last meet he said he has been following these workouts. It’s generalized to fit a made up person and his weakness but the correlate with my own with the only difference being I pull sumo.

it uses the RPE system which I do have a little experience playing around with and fine tuning for myself. The program has you work up to a set at a certain RPE then some days will have fatigue drops which mean after the protocol is worked up to, say 5 reps at  RPE8 then you drop about 5 percent off whatever weight that was and keep hitting sets of 5 till you feel you are at an RPE8 again. The repeat sets basically are repeat the exact same rep and RPE scheme until it fells like you’ve surpassed that original RPE which could be one more set or 3.


what do you guys think about this program and being a little new to powerlifting and programming would protocol be to follow a program, hopefully boost my numbers, Deload and repeat? I’m sure maybe tweak some of the assistance work depending on weaknesses noted through the previous training block.

https://articles.reactivetrainingsystems.com/2015/12/01/the-rts-generalized-intermediate-program-by-mike-tuchscherer/


----------



## snake (Mar 4, 2020)

Hope it works for ya. That would be a recipe for over training with me.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 4, 2020)

snake said:


> Hope it works for ya. That would be a recipe for over training with me.



I think I’ve worked up to a point where i shouldn’t be overtraining and if I do notice a little joint pain or being more fatigued then normal I’ll take a deload week.


----------



## Lifthvyw8s (Mar 13, 2020)

snake said:


> Hope it works for ya. That would be a recipe for over training with me.



That all depends on how much gear you are running. LOL



Thatgoodfellow said:


> I think I’ve worked up to a point where i shouldn’t be overtraining and if I do notice a little joint pain or being more fatigued then normal I’ll take a deload week.



That's a big program with allot to follow. I say if you are in tune with your body enough to know when you are over training then go for it. If you are the type (like I used to be) that after a plan is set in motion it is going to get done no mater the pain then I would say reevaluate. Make sure you can be honest with yourself.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 10, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I think I’ve worked up to a point where i shouldn’t be overtraining and if I do notice a little joint pain or being more fatigued then normal I’ll take a deload week.



The bigger the numbers you put up the easier it is for you to over train.  It will take longer for your CNS and body to recovery from the beatings.  

Personally, that's to much for me but give it a try and make sure you're eating A LOT and putting in the prehab/ rehab work as well as recovery to keep you able to give it your best.


----------

